# Eberspacher heater in Autocruise



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

How do you "Bleed" the pipes? Mine seem to have air in?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm having to assume this is a water heater that mine doesn't do?

EDIT
probably find your instructions at the bottom of this page link
HYDRONIC


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Are you referring to air in the 'coolant' that is in the header tank of the Hydronic system or to having air in the fresh ( hot / cold) water system?

If the former there is a small bleed valve on the body of the hydronic unit: if the latter, opening taps and running water through should / may get rid of any air.

If you keep getting it re-occurring though, you may have a small water leak somewhere.

I had just such a leak problem recently and one noticeable symptom was that the pump would run frequently to rebuild pressure.

If the answers so far don't help perhaps a more detailed explanation of the symptoms will help.

Harvey


----------

